
Hackers hit A-list law firm of Lady Gaga, Drake and Madonna - aspenmayer
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-52632729
======
aspenmayer
'The website [0] for Grubman Shire Meiselas & Sacks is down and hackers claim
to have 756 gigabytes of data including contracts and personal emails.

'A screenshot allegedly of a Madonna contract has been released, and the
criminals are demanding payment.'

'The hackers known as REvil or Sodinokibi previously attacked foreign exchange
company Travelex with ransomware in January.' [1]

'Cyber-security company Emsisoft says the hackers have posted images online of
a contract for Madonna's World Tour 2019-20 complete with signatures from an
employee and concert company Live Nation.'

[0] [http://www.gsmlaw.com](http://www.gsmlaw.com)

[1]
[https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-51017852](https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-51017852)

Travelex hack previously on HN:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21979655](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21979655)

